# Issue with Old games in Win 7



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

 I recently downloaded the BLC99SE (Brian Lara Cricket) and i installed the game. The installation went smooth, but when i try to start the game in compatibility mode with Windows 98/Me, it's giving me an error saying that

"*Your processor speed is ~1125MHz
The minimum is 200Mhz. Please click to terminate the application*"

I dont know why it's giving this error.

The same time, when i try to install BLC 2007, it's giving me this error saying that 
"*The Application.exe is not a valid win32 application*"

Can you guys help me suggest any workarounds for these issues?

But old games like NFS:HP and even NFS2 is working fine....

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------

Can anyone help me with this. Tired of googling and no solutions working.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

dude make a 10gb partition. Install xp. And play in it. You are playing old games a lot. Believe me, thats the best thing to do.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Tried that. In XP also, i am getting the same error vamsi. It ruined my whole day. 

Is there any patch or fix for this?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

No idea. Better post on official forums.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ I didn't expect that reply from vamsi.... 

BTW i downloaded ApplicationCompatibilityToolkit from MS site and will see whether it solved the issue or not...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL. Actually first error is a bit weird. Never faced it. But, "Not valid win32 application" error indicates, either it is a 16bit application or a corrupted executable file.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 8, 2011)

Best yet is, uninstall them darn old games. Play new cricket games, aren't there any new cricket games?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

^^
Yeah that first one i faced when i used to play it around 2002 i guess, but at that time my config was a 700MHz PIII,256MB RAM, and somehow i fixed that issue and managed to play.

The whole idea of installing BLC 99 is, to play from 1st title to end...


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently downloaded the BLC99SE (Brian Lara Cricket) and i installed the game. The installation went smooth, but when i try to start the game in compatibility mode with Windows 98/Me, it's giving me an error saying that
> 
> ...



Try DOSBox  ur problem will be solved i guess...


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Sure will give it a try


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think BLC 2007 needs a DOsBOX to run. Try another copy of the game. See if it works.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Yes that a highly compressed RIP and doubt that how can they compress a 2+ GB game into some 450+ MB....

Will try to buy it online... :sigh: (too many purchases this feb/mar)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude, you gotta ditch the habit of getting RIPs


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

Try Windows 98 compatibality mode.

If fail, reinstall wid Win 98 mode then run


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2011)

Man I think this error is because of that RIP because I play BLC 2007 without any hassles on win7 that too without any compatibility whatsoever.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

@gameranand

There is LOTS of difference between game launched in 2007 and 1999.

We didnt even have Windows XP back then!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:
			
		

> There is LOTS of difference between game launched in 2007 and 1999.
> 
> We didnt even have Windows XP back then!


Look at this bro


			
				furious_gamer said:
			
		

> The same time, when i try to install BLC 2007, it's giving me this error saying that
> "The Application.exe is not a valid win32 application"


He also have problem with BLC 2007 not just 1999.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes they both have same problem, but might be because of different reasons.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2011)

These problems arises many times due to *ahem* version because I have similar problem with F1 2010. Maybe I am wrong not so sure.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

> These problems arises many times
> due to *ahem* version...



I think you're right because 

Some games just dont work..


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2011)

^^Yeah.. even I tried to solve this issue in the thread **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/136427-gta-3-hangs-after-loading-saved-game-win7.html*.

But to no avail.. didn't resolved. And now I think, XP is the only way to play those games now.



vamsi_krishna said:


> dude make a 10gb partition. Install xp. And play in it.



Can I install XP over windows 7. I am afraid to try it in fear, that it might corrupt Win7 bootloader etc... not an expert in this area...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 8, 2011)

F U K all those who pirated GTA 4 and couldn't get it to run. 

Seriously mods, how the fk can u allow these discussions? 
and at the same time help them to get pirated sh1t run. 

I seriously loved the earlier mods like FilledVoid who purged all fkers who asked help for running pirated games.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2011)

vineet369 said:
			
		

> Can I install XP over windows 7. I am afraid to try it in fear, that it might corrupt Win7 bootloader etc... not an expert in this area...


No you can't. You can install win7 over XP but not the reverse.
Man get original GTA4 its just 499INR. Its worth it seriously.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

You actually can install Win 7 on XP. All you have to do is repair the boot using Boot DvD. of Win 7


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ So, I would just need the Installation disk of Windows 7 to repair that? Isn't so?
If it's that easy and a reliable process, it might make my dream come true. Since my PC was originally built for XP. And I would be glad to have that blazing fastness and familiarity of XP again


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

If you are running Windows 7 Ultimate, then download & install Windows XP mode from the Microsoft site. This will run in a virtual environment inside Windows 7. 

You can play games in it.


----------



## ico (Mar 8, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> I recently *downloaded* the BLC99SE (Brian Lara Cricket) and i installed the game.


.....

You said it, I locked it. You shouldn't have said it.


----------



## asingh (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope the OP can show the original DL link, that it was legitimate and not circumvented software. Please send to ICO via PM only. He will decide.


----------



## ico (Mar 9, 2011)

All right. I've opened your cricket thread. I should have locked your Vice City thread rather.


----------



## Goten (Mar 9, 2011)

I have installed Xp,ubuntu on windows 7....Its easy.....read more about boot and grub files.

Peace~~~!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

ico said:


> All right. I've opened your cricket thread. I should have locked your Vice City thread rather.



No probs. Lock that thread bro. 



Goten said:


> I have installed Xp,ubuntu on windows 7....Its easy.....read more about boot and grub files.
> 
> Peace~~~!



Tried every possible settings, the issue is not compatibility related one. I tried MS AppCompatibility application,but still the same error.

I dropped the idea of playing it.(Man, i loved that game)


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 10, 2011)

11 years old game. I had the 2001 for PS1 and was really grear


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Yet to try DOSBox. Guess it will run 16bit games flawlessly as per the documents in their site.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ Yes it does that perfectly. I tried that myself.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 17, 2011)

Tried DOSBox and it's of no use. Mounted it to C:\game and tried running launcher.exe, but of no use...  Any solution left there guys?


----------

